# New Catering business



## auroradarque (Jun 2, 2010)

My dad and I are considering starting a catering business. It would likely be off site in the begining, until we get the money to either rent or buy a kitchen space. I've been researching in to it a lot. My dad has about 30 years experiance in the food industry and we both have worked parties and country clubs in the past. So, I basically know what we are getting in to. What I want to know is, do we have to have a business liscence in the very begining? If so, how do I go about it? We are near the hickory/Morganton/Lenoir/Blowing Rock areas of North Carolina. Any help would be apprechiated.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif First off! Get with a local CPA and and a business attorney, they will tell you what business licenses. fictitious name and sales tax number you will need, then the health department will have to inspect the commercial kitchen you will be using. Check with your local churches and civic clubs if you can rent their kitchen for your first events, then you local civic centers have kitchens for larger events. If all goes well think about buying or building a Mobile Kitchen and storage trailers , It will save you a lot of hassle in the future.GOOD LUCK! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------

